# ViewSonic VT2430 LCD TV won't turn on



## Sad_Face (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a ViewSonic 24" tv on friday and worked great. The following day, when I turned it on, It would only boot through the birds logo in a constant cycle. So, I called customer support and in the end I was told to take it back to the store for a replacement. OK. Cool. I go back get a new one and feel very happy. It works great the whole day.

I woke up a few hours ago to the same damn logo loop. It's on right now. Still looping. I'm trying so hard not to slam my head through the TV. 

Anyone know of a solution? It can't just die like that, can it? I mean, if it happened twice then there must be a fix somewhere. 

Please help! I'm suffering from extreme nerdrage right now.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Sadface


Sorry to have to tell you this partner but your second replacement set turned out to be a lemon. To answer your question that this particular set Q: simply just can't die /:Q , the answer is yes it can. Viewsonic's customer support offers no solution except to give it back to them. There are no replacement components or quick fixes that I'm aware of, the only quick solution is give it back to viewsonic and exchange it for a different model. 


Good Luck!


----------

